# Delta 12" Band Saw



## mbuchanan306 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hello, 


I am looking at band saws and found a Delta 12" BS220LS for $300 with stand. What is everyone's thoughts on this?


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Seems like a lot of money for that saw. Used 14" Delta bandsaws go for around that, and are a far superior saw. 
If that size saw will work for you, I would say $150 would be a fair price.

What did they sell for new?


----------

